# hesitating/pausing hardbody



## coolen (Jul 17, 2008)

95, v6

i've been haunted by this problem for way too long now. as i accelerate, my rpm's literally pause. u can also hear it in the engine. here is what i've done:

-changed maf
-changed dizzy
-plugs n' wires
-changed tps
-cleaned grounds
-checked for vacuum leaks
-new fuel filter
-new fuel lines
-new cap and rotor button.

I think that's it...not sure, there gotta be more that i did. Oh ya, checked fuel pressure, all was good. Checked condition of the new plugs and they were burning perfectly.

So basically I have 2 questions. Which wire can i snip to eliminate the tach? Thinking it's grounding out the dizzy.
And 2, my fuel pressure would hold for approx 20 min after engine is shut off. Is that acceptable? And if not, could a bad FPR cause this issue? Okay, that was 3 questions........thanks!


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

check your EGR


----------



## coolen (Jul 17, 2008)

there is none. i tried looking a few times and come to find out that the computer controls it or lack of..........??


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

you have one.


----------



## brookwood61 (Aug 18, 2005)

Check you fuel pump volume.You may have pressure,but the engine could be stumbling when more fuel is needed.Maybe the pump is getting weak and can't supply enough,or you have dirt in your tank plugging the strainer,or maybe a fuel line is partially plugged or kinked,or maybe even the tank isn't venting properly and vapor locking.


----------



## coolen (Jul 17, 2008)

good point about checking volume. i'll google that as i'm sure there it is rated in ML or litres per time amount.
the thing is, it seems to be fine once it's over 2500 rpm. works great actually. it does it anywhere between about 1200-2700rpm. you can see the tach pause, and hear it in the engine. it's pretty weird. 
this is really gonna be a dumb question, BUT- where is my egr valve located. there is none on the pass side. i looked many times til' someone told me that i didn't have one. cuz if i did, then i would have checked it. i don't think it's affecting my mileage any, i get about 400km to a tank. but then again, i don't know what i'd get if the "pause" wasn't an issue.

thanks for the replies thus far


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

I believe its at the back of the engine

any codes?


----------



## coolen (Jul 17, 2008)

hmmmmmmmmm, any pics that i have seen it was on the driver side of the engine, around the throttle somewhere.

AutoZone.com | Vehicle Selection - Year
that is basically my engine, just minus the egr valve that is seen in that pic. i'm gettin' confused.........


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

should look like this..


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

heres the link..
1995 Nissan Pathfinder EGR Valve - Air Intake - OES Genuine, Paraut - PartsGeek


----------



## coolen (Jul 17, 2008)

oh and sorry, i meant to add to see fig 2 of my link. i can see where that one is mounted, but i don't have one.


----------



## coolen (Jul 17, 2008)

so, without a doubt, i have an egr valve? i'm going to go out and check it out again. sorry to be such a bother-but i was almost positive that i didn't have one. for whatever reason. however i trust the info that i've been gathering here because this is my first nissan, actually my first truck period.

thanks again


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

heres a better one maybe...


----------



## coolen (Jul 17, 2008)

aparently the early 95 hb's had the egr, but not the later.............


----------



## coolen (Jul 17, 2008)

i gotta go check again..ha ha.

let ya know in a few minutes...........


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

egr is part of the emission system, if its not there, someone took it off. if it hasnt been tampered with, its there.


----------



## coolen (Jul 17, 2008)

just checked, and i can see where one could possibly could have been at one time. but whoever blanked it off did a nice job with their patch plate. it actually looks like "factory". so if it was there, and isn't now..problem found?


----------



## coolen (Jul 17, 2008)

the plate has like 2 1/2 bolts? in towards the engine, and one underneath the setup.


----------



## coolen (Jul 17, 2008)

this is exactly what i saw...

300 Degree VG30 EGR Bypass Kit - Nissan 300zx


----------



## coolen (Jul 17, 2008)

everyone stumped??..........i may have to take it to nissan........


----------



## coolen (Jul 17, 2008)

does this sound remotley familiar to a possible torque converter issue? a friend of mine came for a drive with me the other night, and he's been driving hardbody's and pathfinders for many years now. He seems to think that it's "searching" for gears. He said he had a similar issue with his wife's pathfinder-first she lost overdrive- which i did also, and then had to get a rebuilt converter. can anyone tell me with solenoid on the side of the tranny runs the overdrive? I'll buy a new one just to try it, but i'm unsure where it is, and my haynes maual lacks in the tranny section.


----------

